# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی حقوق

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی حقوق





ديباچه:


"هرگاه  خداوند بنده‌اي را گرامي كند،‌ او را در برپاي داشتن حق (در ميان مردم)  ياري مي‌كند."اين كلام امير‌المؤمنان، رساتر از هر جمله ديگري بيانگر ارزش  علم حقوق است. علمي كه با حمايت از قانون و دفاع از حقوق محرومان، تلاش  مي‌كند تا در جامعه حق و عدالت حاكم شود. در معرفي اين علم بايد گفت كه  هرگونه‌ روابط‌ اجتماعي‌ كه‌ آثار حقوقي‌ از آن‌ ايجاد شود، موضوع‌ علم‌  حقوق‌ قرار مي‌گيرد. اين‌ روابط‌ مي‌تواند مربوط‌ به‌ روابط‌ دولت‌ و مردم‌  باشد كه‌ به‌ حقوق‌ عمومي‌ معروف‌ است‌ يا شامل‌ روابط‌ خصوصي‌ مردم‌ گردد  كه‌ حقوق‌ خصوصي‌ ناميده‌ مي‌شود. به‌ عبارت‌ ديگر حقوق‌ عمومي‌ شامل‌  حقوق‌ قواي‌ سه‌گانه‌ كشور، حاكميت‌ و آنچه‌ كه‌ مربوط‌ به‌ اداره‌ كشور  است‌، مي‌شود و حقوق‌ خصوصي‌ به‌ روابط‌ بين‌ خود مردم‌ مي‌پردازد كه‌  مهمترين‌ آنها روابط‌ تجاري‌ است‌ كه‌ عامل‌ ايجاد رشته‌ حقوق‌ تجارت‌ شده‌ است‌ يا مسائل‌ مربوط‌ به‌ حقوق‌ مدني‌ است‌ كه‌ از آن‌ جمله‌ مي‌توان‌ به‌ اموال‌، مالكيت‌، قراردادها،  مسؤوليت‌هايي‌ كه‌ اشخاص‌ در خطاهايي‌ كه‌ مرتكب‌ مي‌شوند برايشان‌ به‌  وجود مي‌آيد مثل‌ مسؤوليت‌ ناشي‌ از حوادث‌، قواعد مربوط‌ به‌ ارث‌، وصيت‌،  ولادت‌، اقامتگاه‌ اشخاص‌ و ده‌ها مورد ديگر اشاره‌ كرد. همچنين‌ شاخه‌اي‌  از حقوق‌ به‌ روابط‌ بين‌المللي‌ مي‌پردازد كه‌ خود به‌ دو بخش‌ حقوق‌  روابط‌ بين‌الملل‌ عمومي‌ و خصوصي‌ تقسيم‌ مي‌شود كه‌ حقوق‌ روابط‌  بين‌الملل‌ عمومي‌ به‌ روابط‌ بين‌ دولت‌ها و سازمان‌هاي‌ بين‌المللي‌  مي‌پردازد.

توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم :


جسارت‌،  قدرت‌ استدلال‌، خلاقيت‌ ذهني‌ و فن‌ بيان‌ خوب‌ لازمه‌ موفقيت‌ در اين‌  رشته‌ است‌. ممكن‌ است‌ كه‌ به‌ دست‌ آوردن‌ ليسانس‌ حقوق‌ كار دشواري‌  نباشد اما حقوقدان‌شدن‌ بسيار مشكل‌ است‌. چرا كه‌ علم‌ حقوق‌ امروزه‌ با  جامعه‌شناسي‌، روانشناسي‌ و علوم‌ فلسفي‌ آميخته‌ شده‌ است‌ و يك‌ حقوقدان‌  بايد از اين‌ علوم‌ اطلاعات‌ كافي‌ داشته‌ باشد. همچنين‌ يك‌ دانشجوي‌  حقوق‌ براي‌ اين‌كه‌ در رشته‌ خود موفق‌ گردد لازم‌ است‌ كه‌ به‌ زبان‌ و  ادبيات‌ فارسي‌ مسلط‌ باشد چون‌ منطق‌ حقوق‌ در ضمن‌ اين‌ كه‌ شباهت‌هاي‌  زيادي‌ به‌ منطق‌ رياضي‌ دارد، يك‌ منطق‌ اقناعي‌ و خطابي‌ است‌؛ يعني‌ يك‌  حقوقدان‌ بايد بتواند كساني‌ را كه‌ مورد خطاب‌ او قرار مي‌گيرند يا  دادگاهي‌ كه‌ مأمور رسيدگي‌ به‌ دعوا است‌، با زبان‌ سليس‌ و بليغ‌ قانع‌  كند ، در نتيجه‌ بايد به‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ مسلط‌ باشد. در ضمن‌ بايد  اطلاعاتي‌ از رياضيات‌ داشته‌ باشد.

موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ در ايران :


در حال‌ حاضر به‌ دليل‌ توسعه‌ اين‌ رشته‌ و تعداد زياد فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ آن‌، كه‌ از دانشگاه‌هاي‌  دولتي‌ و غيردولتي‌ وارد بازار كار مي‌شوند، يافتن‌ كار مناسب‌ براي‌  فارغ‌التحصيل‌ ليسانس‌ با دشواري‌هايي‌ توأم‌ است‌ بخصوص‌ متقاضياني‌ كه‌  علاقه‌مند به‌ كار خاصي‌ مثل وكالت در اين‌ رشته‌ هستند، با محدوديت‌هايي‌  مواجه‌ مي‌شوند. اما در كل‌ يك‌ دانشجوي‌ خوب‌ و علاقه‌مند مي‌تواند پس‌ از  گواهي‌ ليسانس‌ به‌ شغل‌هاي‌ متنوعي‌ مثل‌ وكالت‌ دعاوي‌ دادگستري‌، مشاور  حقوقي‌ بانك‌ها، شهرداري‌ها، شركت‌ها و وزارتخانه‌ها و سردفتري‌ دفاتر  اسناد رسمي‌ بپردازد.


درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصيل :


دروس‌ پايه‌:


مقدمه‌  علم‌ حقوق‌، حقوق‌ جزاي‌ عمومي‌، حقوق‌ اساسي‌، حقوق‌ مدني‌ ، مباني‌ علم‌  اقتصاد، عربي‌، ماليه‌ عمومي‌، مباني‌ جامعه‌شناسي‌.


دروس‌ اصلي‌ و تخصصي‌:


آئين‌  دادرسي‌ مدني‌، متون‌ حقوقي‌، آئين‌ دادرسي‌ كيفري‌، حقوق‌ اساسي‌، حقوق‌  جزاي‌ عمومي‌، حقوق‌ بين‌المللي‌ عمومي‌، حقوق‌ سازمان‌هاي‌ بين‌المللي‌،  حقوق‌ اداري‌، اصول‌ فقه‌، متون‌ فقه‌، حقوق‌ تجارت‌، قواعد فقه‌، حقوق‌ تطبيقي‌، ادله‌ اثبات‌ دعوي‌، حقوق‌ كار، پزشكي‌ قانوني‌، كار تحقيقي‌، حقوق‌ بين‌المللي‌ خصوصي‌.

منبع : دانشگاهی

*

----------

